# Finland 17 June



## A_Skywalker (Jun 16, 2009)

17 Jun 14:30 IFK Marienhamn v FC Haka  2.60 3.10 2.75   
17 Jun 14:30 Tampere United v RoPS  1.40 4.00 9.00   
17 Jun 14:30 VPS Vaasa v KuPS  1.70 3.50 5.00   
17 Jun 16:00 JJK v Lahti  4.33 3.40 1.83


----------

